# Whos gonna lead the league in scoring?



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Gotta go with melo on this, its his team, and ai will just have to take less shots and dish to him. If not melo kobe.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kobe
Ai 
Melo


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Melo
Kobe
AI


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I believe Gilbert Arenas has been slighted.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

AI already said he will let Melo take shots. Still I don't expect AIs PPG to drop below 25


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Michael Redd or Kobe now that Melo and AI are on the same team.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i know its abit of a long shot, but gilbert arenas has what it takes to be the scoring champion. im going with * gilbert arenas[b/] :biggrin:*


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I believe Gilbert Arenas has been slighted.


COSIGN



JMES HOME said:


> i know its abit of a long shot, but gilbert arenas has what it takes to be the scoring champion. im going with *gilbert arenas*


COSIGN

How Gil's overlooked in this short poll is beyond me.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think either melo or gilbert arenas


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Its gonna be Arenas, he'll have it no other way...from this day on he'll avg 35ppg!...BTW, does anyone know the record for the most 40+ point games in a season, can this chucker beat it this year?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

raptorsrule15 said:


> Its gonna be Arenas, he'll have it no other way...from this day on he'll avg 35ppg!...BTW, does anyone know the record for the most 40+ point games in a season, can this chucker beat it this year?


He must be really close to it. I remember he had 2 or 3 during the start of the season


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

raptorsrule15 said:


> Its gonna be Arenas, he'll have it no other way...from this day on he'll avg 35ppg!...BTW, does anyone know the record for the most 40+ point games in a season, can this chucker beat it this year?


No. Remember, Wilt AVERAGED 50 one year.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

raptorsrule15 said:


> Its gonna be Arenas, he'll have it no other way...from this day on he'll avg 35ppg!...BTW, does anyone know the record for the most 40+ point games in a season, can this chucker beat it this year?


Wilt averaged 50 for the 61-62 season. Case closed. 

As for the scoring title, I'm sticking with Melo.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

gilbert arenas hands down


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Despite playing with Carmelo, I still put my money on Iverson.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

A.I IS ROCKING MY SOCKS.

I pick A.I


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe Bryant

However I would of picked Melo, but with the Answer in Denver now I belive Melos scoring will drop a little bit.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> gilbert arenas hands down


ditto.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I believe Gilbert Arenas has been slighted.


Big time.

Especially if he somehow doesn't make the AS game.


----------

